# Hi everyone :)



## artist (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavecx/457972124265551?ref=stream


----------



## qnewera (Mar 27, 2013)

i also face the bad financial situation. I do the photo into oil painting as well up you!


----------

